# ABT's with Anaheim peppers are a go.



## smokedreb (Sep 9, 2012)

The bacon didn't exactly cover them up like with the the regular ones, but it didn't seem to make any difference.













IMG_2332.JPG



__ smokedreb
__ Sep 9, 2012


















IMG_2333.JPG



__ smokedreb
__ Sep 9, 2012


















IMG_2334.JPG



__ smokedreb
__ Sep 9, 2012


















IMG_2336.JPG



__ smokedreb
__ Sep 9, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2012)

Brian, morning..... Well.....  They look good..... What was the stuffing ??  How did they taste ??  How long were they on the grill ??

We need details, details and more details so they can be copied, duplicated and maybe a book written about....

"How much I like SmokedReb's Anaheim ABT's" ........

.........  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    .....  Dave....


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Brian, morning..... Well.....  They look good..... What was the stuffing ??  How did they taste ??  How long were they on the grill ??
> 
> We need details, details and more details so they can be copied, duplicated and maybe a book written about....
> 
> ...


X2 - They look really good


----------



## smokedreb (Sep 9, 2012)

Where to begin... we used browned sausage and cream cheese with creole seasoning mixed in. I smoked them for 2 hours and 45 minutes. I was getting nervous towards the end beacuse I thought that had over cooked them but I held the course and was rewarded with some good eats.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Reb.....  They sure did look my-T-fine.....  I like the browned sausage filling idea.. and the cream cheese..   Don't worry about how they look....   We'll ask for "prettier" looking "Anaheim ABT's" when the book goes to print......  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ....  Dave


----------

